
Show HN: Mood Climate, sentiment analysis in slack - lucidlogic
https://www.moodclimate.ml/
======
lucidlogic
Ahoy! Mood Climate is a side project I've been working on for some time.
Basically, sentiment & topic analysis in slack. A tool for managers to be
better in touch with their team and morale. Empathy as a service. It was built
using laravel and IBM watson. It was fun to build and I hope you enjoy it.
Cheers! Gareth.

